# Vorgerichtliche Kosten zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen



## neward (29 August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine allgemeine Frage an die juristisch etwas bewanderteren Leute hier.
Diese Frage ist schon öfter in diversen Threads angesprochen, aber noch nie wirklich ernsthaft diskutiert worden (, soweit ich weiß).
(Diese Frage betrifft nicht mich persönlich, da mir fast keine Kosten entstanden sind. Wer hier antwortet, leistet damit also keine individuelle Rechtsberatung, sondern erläutert nur allgemein einen juristischen Sachverhalt.)

Was ich weiß, ist Folgendes:

-  Wenn eine ungerechtfertigte Forderung an mich gerichtet wird, habe ich die Kosten für meine *erste* Reaktion darauf (im Rahmen meiner allgemeinen Lebensführungskosten) selber zu tragen, egal ob das Faxkosten, Telefonatskosten, Portokosten, Rückscheinkosten, Kosten eines Rechtsanwaltes, eines Schreibbüros oder irgendwelche sonstigen Kosten sind, die mir dadurch entstanden.
-  Wenn ich - als Privatmensch - im weiteren Verlauf der "Verhandlungen" meine Zeit für die Sache opfere, ist auch das etwas, was im Rahmen der allgemeinen Lebensführung von mir verlangt werden kann, ohne dass ich dafür einen Anspruch auf finanziellen Ausgleich oder Schadensersatz hätte.

Nun meine Frage(n):

In welcher Konstellation wäre es denkbar und rechtlich durchsetzbar, bei der vorgerichtlichen Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen entstandene Kosten dem unberechtigt Fordernden in Rechnung zu stellen?

-  Müsste ich ab meinem zweiten Schreiben dafür ein Schreibbüro beauftragen? (Z.B. eine freundliche Nachbarin, die bereit ist, das nebenberuflich gegen Rechnung zu machen?)
-  Ist schon das normale Porto (oder die Fax- oder Telefongebühr) ab der zweiten Erwiderung ersatzforderungsfähig?
-  Ist sonstiger Kostenersatz oder finanzieller Ausgleich denkbar?
-  Und wenn ja, welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein, um einen finanziellen Ausgleich oder Schadensersatz für die vorgerichtliche Abwehr rechtlich durchsetzen zu können?

Werner


----------

